# Mixed gender agreement



## Tower of Babel

When a noun is grammatically masculine, but it represents a female person, what is the correct way to match the gender of the noun with other words in the sentence? For example, in the following sentences (when the speaker knows that the doctor is female), which choice is correct? Is more than one choice acceptable?

(А1) Этот врач очень умна.
(А2) Этот врач очень умён.
(А3) Эта врач очень умна.
... ??? ... 

If the wording explicitly shows that the doctor is female by using "женщина-врач" instead of just "врач," then which of the following choices is acceptable?

(Б1) Этот женщина-врач очень умна.
(Б2) Этот женщина-врач очень умён.
(Б3) Эта женщина-врач очень умна.
... ??? ...


----------



## JakubikF

In my opinion when you speak about a female you have to use the feminine endings, so answers A3 and B3. In this case the ending depends on a real gender of a person you speak about and not on the gender of a noun.


----------



## Ptak

Tower of Babel said:


> (А1) Этот врач очень умна.
> (А2) Этот врач очень умён.  (is ok if you use it for male)
> (А3) Эта врач очень умна.
> 
> (Б1) Этот женщина-врач очень умна.
> (Б2) Этот женщина-врач очень умён.
> (Б3) Эта женщина-врач очень умна.


----------



## Man-from-Man

hi, you can also use personal pronouns (он, она) if it's important to stress what sex the person is, e.g.

Она очень квалифицированный врач. (She is a highly qualified doctor)
Он очень квалифицированный врач. (He is a highly qualified doctor)

or if it's possible to make a word (profession) feminine, then it's up to you* which agreement in gender to use, e.g. (i) or (ii): 

(i) Она очень хорошая переводчица. (She is a very good translator)
(ii) Она очень хороший переводчик. 
Он очень хороший переводчик. 

*Unfortunately, there some exceptions or maybe such sentences simply don't sound good to me, e.g. Она хорошая певица (Она хороший певец)

The important thing is to decide what you want to match with other words in the sentence: a gender of a word (врач, водитель, журналист - all masculine) or, as you said, the word which represents a female person.


----------



## Tower of Babel

Okay, I think I'm starting to see why this is confusing me! If I shorten the sentences to their simplest form, then for a female doctor, one says:
(1) Она хороший врач.
(2) Эта врач хороша.
So in (1) the adjective takes the *masculine* form if it _precedes_ the noun, but in (2) it takes the *feminine* form if it _follows_ the noun. So one should also use the feminine form "хорошая" in this sentence, right?
(3) Эта врач хорошая.

But if I am correct about the sentences above, then it still seems odd that one uses *masculine* "хороший" in "хороший врач" but *feminine* "эта" in "эта врач."

So, does one say "Эта хороший врач ..."?  I thought that "эта" and "хороший" should have the same gender in such a phrase.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

To my native ears it’s not just a point of grammar (and I agree with Man-from-Man that it depends on the stress we want to make).

  (1) Она хороший врач / отличный юрист/ замечательная пловчиха = _Как врач/юрист_, она хорошая [/опытная, внимательная, очень квалифицированная, whatever]
  So, here we put emphasis on *она*, we are trying to characterise *her* from the point of her professional skills. (Perhaps we know *her* _not only_ as a doctor.)

  (2) Эта врач хорошая. 
  Perhaps we know the woman only as a doctor and just mention her gender for some reasons, when referring to the *doctor*.
  = Эта женщина-врач проявила себя как хороший профессионал.
(The context implies that we had compared her (the doctor)  either with other doctors (of this surgery, for example) or with our previous experience of dealing with doctors  )

ps



> Эта хороший врач ..."?


No, you cannot say that.
Except for some specific cases when you refer to "хороший врач" as a fixed phrase. Like saying:
 "Эта ваша (i.e., рекомендованная вами) "хороший врач" натворила такого, что у меня просто слов нет..."


----------



## Kolan

tram-pam-pam said:


> No, you cannot say that.
> Except for some specific cases when you refer to "хороший врач" as a fixed phrase. Like saying:
> "Эта ваша (i.e., рекомендованная вами) "хороший врач" натворила такого, что у меня просто слов нет..."


Also, if you put a question like this: "*Эта хороший врач?*". Of course, we can feel an omission, it is understood that a complete phrase could be: "Эта (*врачиха*) хороший врач?"


----------



## Kolan

tram-pam-pam said:


> (1) Она хороший врач / отличный юрист/ замечательная пловчиха


Well, *пловчиха* does not match the sequence, since it has to be *пловец*. And in this case one can say it both way.


----------



## Tower of Babel

Thank you to everyone for your explanations!  

I apologize for my difficulty with this topic . Please be patient with me, because I really, *really* want to understand this!

So, I have composed the sentences below. Could someone please indicate any errors I have made, with the focus on the *correct gender* for each part of the sentence? Thank you!

(1) Эта хорошая врач действительно отличная.
(2) Эта хорошая врач была отличной студенткой в университете.
(3) Эта хорошая врач, которая меня вылечила, раньше была отличным врачом в другом городе.
(4) Она хороший врач, знаменитая но терпеливая и добрая.
(5) Она хороший врач, которая мечтала стать знаменитой в своей области.
(6) Она хороший врач, которая мечтала стать знаменитым врачом с детства.


----------



## Kolan

Besides a few inconsistencies (that I did not fix) regarding the style, the rest is fine.

(1) Эта хорошая врач действительно отличная.
(2) Эта хорошая врач была отличной студенткой в университете.
(3) Эта хорошая врач, которая меня вылечила, раньше была отличным врачом в другом городе.
(4) Она* - *хороший врач*,* знаменитая, *но (?)* терпеливая и добрая.
(5) Она *- *хороший врач, которая мечтала стать знаменитой в своей области.
(6) Она *-* хороший врач, которая мечтала стать знаменитым врачом с детства.


----------



## Tower of Babel

Thank you, *Kolan*! Yay, maybe I finally understand how this works!!!  

I used "но" in "знаменитая, но терпеливая и добрая" simply because famous people usually are very busy and therefore sometimes don't seem very patient or kind, but that was probably a bad example that I chose.  

As for the '-' (тире), I guess it really is not optional, and we were being careless in the earlier posts? So, even in my first post, I guess I should have actually written "Эта врач - очень умна."?

Now that I have solved this BIG headache about gender (yay!!!) , please feel free to show how you would write the sentences so that they sound natural and have the correct style, too.

_P.S. - It probably seems like I spend all my time thinking about female doctors , but actually I do think about other things sometimes, too!_


----------



## Kolan

Tower of Babel said:


> As for the '-' (тире), I guess it really is not optional, and we were being careless in the earlier posts? So, even in my first post, I guess I should have actually written "Эта врач - очень умна."?


Your first post was fine, too. It is "*Эта врач очень **умна*" , no tiret allowed, since *умна* is predicative adjective (adjunct) in this sentence. (Let me use a French word _tiret_, since it was borrowed). We cannot use tiret between predicates.

We have to put a tiret in your last three examples, since there is no predicative adjective or other predicate related to the subject.

However, your post #5 must be corrected. It is a good example.





Tower of Babel said:


> If I shorten the sentences to their simplest form, then for a female doctor, one says:
> (1) Она хороший врач.
> (2) Эта врач хороша.
> So in (1) the adjective takes the *masculine* form if it _precedes_ the noun, but in (2) it takes the *feminine* form if it _follows_ the noun. So one should also use the feminine form "хорошая" in this sentence, right?
> (3) Эта врач хорошая.


A short adjective in Russian can be only predicative, therefore, no tiret is allowed in (2).

*Хорошая* in (1) is attributive and there is no predicate, therefore, a tiret is imposed.

The most difficult case is (3). *Хорошая* is a long adjective, but it is positioned after the defined noun which may render it predicative if you put the logical stress on it (no tiret). But if you stress on *врач*, *хорошая* would be attributive, then a tiret comes between them in order to replace a missing predicate*.*


----------



## Ptak

Kolan said:


> (1) Она хороший врач.
> (2) Эта врач хороша.
Click to expand...

As I understand it correct, you say the variant "*Она хороший врач*" is wrong? If so, I don't agree, it's absolutely correct and sounds very common.

By the way "*Эта **врач хороша*" is grammatically correct, but doesn't sound natural at all.


----------



## Kolan

Ptak said:


> As I understand it correct, you say the variant "*Она хороший врач*" is wrong? If so, I don't agree, it's absolutely correct and sounds very common.


Ошибка в том, что здесь пропущено тире, заменяющее сказуемое.

*Она - хороший врач *


----------



## Kolan

Ptak said:


> By the way "*Эта **врач хороша*" is grammatically correct, but doesn't sound natural at all.


Most of the above examples are quite artificial and can be improved, but we discussed only mixed gender use and, after all, use of tiret where required.


----------



## Ptak

Kolan said:


> Ошибка в том, что здесь пропущено тире, заменяющее сказуемое.


Здесь нет ошибки. В таком коротком предложении тире не обязательно. Оба предложения правильны:

*Она хороший врач *
*Она - хороший врач *

Можно также сказать: *Я студент*. ИЛИ *Я - студент*. Тот же случай.


----------



## Kolan

Ptak said:


> Здесь нет ошибки. В таком коротком предложении тире не обязательно. Оба предложения правильны:
> 
> *Она хороший врач *
> *Она - хороший врач *
> 
> Можно также сказать: *Я студент*. ИЛИ *Я - студент*. Тот же случай.


Почему это правило стало зависеть от длины предложения? Сказать без паузы (отражающей тире, пропуск сказуемого), конечно, можно, но написание такое, если говорить о литературном языке, на мой взгляд, ошибочно.

Пример: "Я - робот". В английском варианте пишется "I, robot".


----------



## Ptak

Kolan said:


> Почему это правило стало зависеть от длины предложения?


Не стало, а всегда зависело.

http://www.evartist.narod.ru/text1/42.htm

_Тире обычно *не ставится*, хотя подлежащее и сказуемое выражены именительным падежом существительного:_
_в *простых по составу* предложениях разговорного стиля речи, например: Моя сестра студентка_

...

_Тире обычно *не ставится*, если подлежащее выражено *личным местоимением*, а сказуемое – именительным падежом существительного..._



> Пример: "Я - робот". В английском варианте пишется "I, robot".


По-моему, английский здесь ни при чем.


----------



## Kolan

Ptak said:


> Не стало, а всегда зависело.
> 
> http://www.evartist.narod.ru/text1/42.htm
> 
> _Тире обычно *не ставится*, хотя подлежащее и сказуемое выражены именительным падежом существительного:_
> _в *простых по составу* предложениях разговорного стиля речи, например: Моя сестра студентка_
> 
> ...
> 
> _Тире обычно *не ставится*, если подлежащее выражено *личным местоимением*, а сказуемое – именительным падежом существительного..._


Если ссылку дочитать до конца, то станет ясно, что тире можно ставить во всех этих случаях, а если необходимо логическое ударение - то обязательно. В разбираемых нами фразах такое ударение как раз присутствует, так как примеры настаивают, что врач - *хорошая*.


----------



## Ptak

Kolan said:


> Если ссылку дочитать до конца, то станет ясно, что тире можно ставить во всех этих случаях


Я читала ее до конца. Я не утверждаю, что ставить тире нельзя. Ставить _можно_.



Kolan said:


> В разбираемых нами фразах такое ударение как раз присутствует


А вот это спорный вопрос. В самой по себе фразе "Она хороший врач" никаких указаний на контекст нет. Она может звучать и абсолютно нейтрально. И в этом случае тире не нужно.


----------



## cyanista

Ptak said:


> Я читала ее до конца. Я не утверждаю, что ставить тире нельзя. Ставить _можно_.
> 
> ...
> А вот это спорный вопрос. В самой по себе фразе "Она хороший врач" никаких указаний на контекст нет. Она может звучать и абсолютно нейтрально. И в этом случае тире не нужно.



Полностью согласна.


----------



## Tower of Babel

Okay, after the interesting posts in this thread about the use of '-' (thank you! ), I am still a little unsure about the final explanation of the difference in each of the following pairs of sentences:

(А1) Эта врач хорошая.
(А2) Эта врач - хорошая.

(Б1) Она хороший врач.
(Б2) Она - хороший врач.

Could someone please explain how the meanings (or emphasis, or nuances) of А1 and А2 differ, or Б1 and Б2? Maybe you could present your own hypothetical context to make the situation more concrete.

Oh, by the way, the тире '-' is called a "dash" in English.


----------



## Ptak

There is no any noticeable difference. A1 means the same as A2 does, and Б1 - the same as Б2. All the four sentences are correct (with a dash or without it).


----------



## Tower of Babel

Thank you to everyone for your input. I see that I have stumbled onto some subtleties of the Russian language....

By the way, to be precise with my English vocabulary, I should explain that a *long* horizontal line is called a "*dash*" in English (as in "Анна Петровна — врач." with a *тире*), while a *short* horizontal line is called a "*hyphen*" (as in "женщина-врач"), which I believe is called a "*дефис*" in Russian. I was being a little lazy  in my posts by using a hyphen '-' in place of a dash '—' (a hyphen is easy to type because it's one of the keys on an English keyboard, but a dash has to be composed using the "Alt" key or a program such as Microsoft Word).


----------



## Ptak

Yes, you are right, *dash* is *тире* and *hyphen* is *дефис*. But if you write дефис meaning тире, it's not so much bad. I don't even think that it's a mistake.
Because тире is тире when it has spaces before and after it. If not, it's a hyphen.


----------



## Kolan

Ptak said:


> There is no any noticeable difference. A1 means the same as A2 does, and Б1 - the same as Б2. All the four sentences are correct (with a dash or without it).


Вы как-то странно принижаете роль пунктуации в русском языке. Тире служит, как минимум, для создания паузы, подчёркивающей логическое ударение. Сконструировать фразу с тире, аналогичную знаменитому "казнить нельзя помиловать" проще простого.

В случае с *хорошими врачами* женского рода тире играет ту же роль - подчеркнуть *хорошее* там, где возможно двойное (второе - небрежное) написание. Кроме того, не забывайте о предикативных прилагательных, которые тире отменяют во всех случаях.


----------



## Massachute

Forgive me reviving this older thread, but my question feels like a followup.  The grammar books (and speakers) say that with feminine nouns and numerals 2-4 ("paucal" numerals), the adjective can be either nominative plural or genitive plural:

1. две умные девушки
2. две умных девушки

Some speakers like 1 better and others seem to like 2 better, and some have no preference.  (Some people find one or the other sounds archaic, but no one agrees on which.)

What happens with a feminine noun like the ones discussed here, that also look masculine?  Do people with a preference between 1 and 2 have the same preference here?  Are both ok?  Neither?

3. две умные врача
4. две умных врача

5. три умные юриста  (where the jurist is female)
6. три умных юриста


----------



## Lemminkäinen

I might well be wrong, but I would think that the rule about 2/3/4 + adjective + fem. noun only goes for nouns that are grammatically (as opposed to logically) feminine - meaning that, for instance, врач is not affected by it (even if it's a female).


----------



## Q-cumber

Hi Massachute!


Massachute said:


> Forgive me reviving this older thread, but my question feels like a followup.  The grammar books (and speakers) say that with feminine nouns and numerals 2-4 ("paucal" numerals), the adjective can be either nominative plural or genitive plural:
> 1. две умные девушки
> 2. две умных девушки
> Some speakers like 1 better and others seem to like 2 better, and some have no preference.  (Some people find one or the other sounds archaic, but no one agrees on which.)


Hmmm... I vote for the 1st variant and it is definitely correct.. However, I agree that both variants might be generally acceptable. But, it depends... For example, "две синих стены" <two blue walls>, "две больших лошади" <two big horses>, or  "две красивых девочки" <two pretty girls>  would sound somewhat weird to me. Moreover, if we change the word order in a phrase, the second variant becomes obviously wrong:
Ты думаешь, эти две девушки - умные? 
Ты думаешь, эти две девушки - умных? 


> What happens with a feminine noun like the ones discussed here, that also look masculine?  Do people with a preference between 1 and 2 have the same preference here?  Are both ok?  Neither?
> 
> 3. две умные врача
> 4. две умных врача
> два умных врача
> 5. три умные юриста  (where the jurist is female)
> 6. три умных юриста   <but only because the numeral три is undeclinable >


Neither is OK, because masculine nouns aren't treated as feminine ones in that case, even though the jurists or doctors are actually females. If there is some gender-related vagueness in a phrase (and if the gender is important in the context), we tend to add the word "женщина" to an appropriate noun or use . 
    Please note, that all these matters are pretty complicated even for native Russian speakers and we try to avoid such a "cross-gender" word constructions when possible.


----------



## Massachute

Very interesting, thank you!  I gather, from what you say, that even the simple _две врача_, _две юриста _(no adjective at all) doesn't work for you (vs. _моя врач_, _эта юрист_) -- is that right?


----------



## Ptak

Yes, _две врача, две юриста_ are wrong.

I wouldn't say "*эта* юрист" either.


----------



## Hoax

> При существительных муж. р., называющих лицо по профессии, социальной, производственной деятельности и одинаково способных обозначать лицо как мужского, так и женского пола (_врач_, _фельдшер_, _директор_, _инженер_, _продавец_, _секретарь_, _диктор_, _архитектор_) в разговорной, газетной речи, в повествовании, если речь идет о лице женского пола, нормально употребление прилагательного в форме жен. р.: _наша_ _врач_, _новая_ _секретарь_, _сама_ _директор_: _Врач_ _случайная_, / _не_ _ждавши_ "_скорой_ _помощи_", / _С_ _силой_ _в_ _легкие_ _вдувает_ _кислород_ - _рот_ _в_ _рот_! (Возн.). Такое согласование обязательно в том случае, когда соответствующая координация форм одновременно осуществляется и в сказуемом: _Наша_ _врач_ _пришла_; _Новая_ _секретарь_ _еще_ _неопытная_; _Сама_ _директор_ _распорядилась_. Согласование допустимо только в форме им. п.; в формах других падежей оно неправильно; например, ошибочно согласование: _сказал_ _стоявшей_ _рядом_ _председателю_ (газ.).


 
So it works only for words in Nominative case.


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> 6. три умных юриста  <but only because the *numeral три is undeclinable* >


----------



## Massachute

Hoax said:


> So it works only for words in Nominative case.



But if I were to say "Две врача пришли" or ""Две умные юриста писали, что...", we would have nominative case, and yet I'm hearing that it is still impossible.

(By the way, I assume "Две умные юрист_*ы*_ писали, что..." would be far worse, right?  I only ask because you never know...)


----------



## Hoax

Massachute said:


> But if I were to say "Две врача пришли" or ""Две умные юриста писали, что...", we would have nominative case, and yet I'm hearing that it is still impossible.
> 
> (By the way, I assume "Две умные юрист_*ы*_ писали, что..." would be far worse, is that right?)


 
I would not use that way. 
One usually doesn't differentiate between genders when one talks about numbers. But in case "эта врач умная" word "женщина" is omitted.
Anyway quotation above is about adjectives and not numerals.


----------



## Massachute

Right, so there is something different about the way in which numerals (well, really just два and I guess оба) agree.  Strange!


----------



## Andrey05

Tower of Babel said:


> Thank you to everyone for your explanations!
> 
> I apologize for my difficulty with this topic . Please be patient with me, because I really, *really* want to understand this!
> 
> So, I have composed the sentences below. Could someone please indicate any errors I have made, with the focus on the *correct gender* for each part of the sentence? Thank you!
> 
> (1) Эта хорошая врач действительно отличная.
> ...


 
Beware that the first sentence, although grammatically correct, is stylisically wrong. One would expect a noun at the end. If you mean literally "she is really excellent (as a doctor)", we normally say "действительно знает своё дело", "действительно компетентна" or the like...


----------



## Q-cumber

Kolan said:


>


 две умных юриста  
*три* умных юриста   The expression is formally correct, because *три* is used both in masculine and feminine forms.


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Q-cumber said:


> две умных юриста
> *три* умных юриста   The expression is formally correct, because *три* is used both in masculine and feminine forms.



Значит, числительное "три" не изменяется по родам (но конечно по подежам). 



Massachute said:


> But if I were to say "Две врача пришли" or ""Две умные юриста писали, что...", we would have nominative case, and yet I'm hearing that it is still impossible.



The thing about the nominative case is concerning the attributive (for instance an adjective), meaning that while you can say "молодая кондуктор сказала..." (in the nominative), you can't say "*мы видели новую кондуктора" (in the accusative; you have to say "мы видели нового кондуктора").


----------



## Massachute

I want to thank everyone who's been so helpful here!  Can I add one small final question?  Does _обе_ behave like _две_?  That is, are the following impossible too, like their counterparts with две?

1. Обе врача пришли.
2. Обе юриста сказали, что...


----------



## Ptak

Massachute said:


> 1. Обе врача пришли.
> 2. Обе юриста сказали, что...


Yes, that's wrong too.


----------



## Kolan

Massachute said:


> 1. Обе врача пришли.
> 2. Обе юриста сказали, что...


You can express the same instead like in French,

1. Два врача, обе пришли.
2. Два юриста, обе сказали, что...


----------



## Massachute

I'm wondering if I may revivie this very ancient thread, because I have a new question relevant to it.

I learned here that despite some speakers allowing nouns like врач or юрист to trigger feminine agreement, this is not possible with два/две and обо/обе.  Thus we do not get обе врача or две юриста.

If one looks at Google or Yandex, it seems that these a genuine rules that speakers obey.  Googling "обе врача", for example, brings up only 10 hits, any one of which could be a typo or the writing of a non-native speaker like me.

On the other hand, обо/обе has the marvellous property, unique in modern Russian, of showing gender in the plural.  And there are a reasonable number of examples on Google for things like "обеими врачами", "обеим врачам", "обеих врачей".

For example, here's someone's posting to a baby-care site (boldfacing by me):

В 1 роддоме рожала Алису у Натальи Юрьевны Быстрицкой в 2007 году, заплатили 5 тыщ в конвертике. Вроде как она осталась довольна, звала еще. Но мы с ней больше не попали, т.к. роддом на мойку закрылся, в итоге Женя родилась в 4 роддоме, у Бочкаревой Натальи Михайловны, заплатили тоже 5 тыщ в конверте, но считаю что мало, просто денег больше не было  
*Обеих врачей очень рекомендую*, такие спокойные, уверенные в себе, без лишних слов и всяких там уси-пуси.. 

My question is: do these sorts of examples sound better to Russian ears than nominative "обе врача"?  Or is it all just as bad.


----------



## Awwal12

> I learned here that despite some speakers allowing nouns like врач or юрист to trigger feminine agreement, this is not possible with два/две and обо/обе. Thus we do not get обе врача or две юриста.


Yes. The problem is simple: "две" and "обе" demand feminine (or at least common gender) noun, whereas "врач" is always a masculine noun (even if it may designate a woman).


> And there are a reasonable number of examples on Google for things like "обеими врачами", "обеим врачам", "обе*и*х врачей".


That is just because in these examples the mistake isn't so evident as in the nominative, I believe.


----------



## Massachute

Thanks.  I'll wait for some other replies, though.  The point was that, though some speakers have qualms, врач does allow feminine agreement sometimes, when referring to a woman:

1. Врач пришла.

2. Новая врач пришла.

As far as I can tell, most speakers find 1 fine, and many (but not all) find 2 also ok.  No one, however, likes 3:

3. Обе/Две врача пришли.

-- which is really interesting.  That in turn provoked my new question about the other cases and the plural, e.g. с обеими врачами.  Is it more like 1 and 2, or more like 3?


----------



## Awwal12

> 2. Новая врач пришла.


I believe, "новый врач пришла" is a literate variant. A verb always gets a real (i.e. biological) gender of an animate subject, but attributives normally do not. For example:
"Она хороший врач." 
"Она хорошая врач."


----------

